# Josh Howard Interview



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The interview is not relating to the playoffs and was done before the first game. It's way too long to post it, but it's really worth to take a look at it:


*There's this idea out there that NBA players don't develop much -- that what you are in college is what you'll be. You seem to defy that. You were a 4 in college, and now you do so many things, even guarding point guards. How has that happened?*

I'm just going hard all the time, trying to get better at all the different phases of the game. Coach Johnson, even before he was the head coach, he has been in charge of my development. The main thing has been to keep the attitude that you are humble and need to improve. At the end of each year, every one of us has a meeting with the coach, and he gives everyone a plan to improve. He told me he wanted me to average 18 points, eight rebounds, six assists, and four steals, and I have been trying to do that. [Note: Howard's averaging about 19 points, seven rebounds, two assists, and one steal.] That's what makes me a well-rounded player. When he told me that, I went home and worked on my jumpshot, because I have always been able to get rebounds. The six assists are tough because I don't have the ball in my hands that much.

*Playing alongside a scoring machine like Dirk Nowitzki, does it take a certain courage to pull the trigger?*

Not with the situation we're in. Every guy on this team can get 20 and 10 on any given night. We know Dirk is going to get his shots, but I have had years to get used to how he plays, and he has gotten used to how I play. I don't have no problem with it. Everybody is really comfortable with it.

[...]

More:

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-23-118/Josh-Howard-Will-be-Heard.html


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

WTF?

*For a second there in the middle of this season, it seemed like you might be a dad. (Howard missed the last two games of January to attend the birth of a child that later proved, he says, not to be his.)

* The way it worked out was a blessing for me. Parenthood is nothing I'm ready for. Things happened, and now I have moved on. I know what to do now. Believe me, next time you hear that, I'll be married.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> WTF?
> 
> *For a second there in the middle of this season, it seemed like you might be a dad. (Howard missed the last two games of January to attend the birth of a child that later proved, he says, not to be his.)
> 
> * The way it worked out was a blessing for me. Parenthood is nothing I'm ready for. Things happened, and now I have moved on. I know what to do now. Believe me, next time you hear that, I'll be married.



Yeah, that stood out to me big time too. Wow.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> WTF?


You didn't know about his illegitimate child "thing?"


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Must have missed that one. I remember him missing some game's cause he was gonna be a daddy, but never heard the part about it not being his.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Must have missed that one. I remember him missing some game's cause he was gonna be a daddy, but never heard the part about it not being his.


You are not the only one to miss that one :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Well... his ex-girlfriend got pregnant and claimed it was his....

His girlfriend was upset, but JHo wanted to take responsibility for it. blah blah blah... all said and done, the child wasn't even his.

The whole thing was kept fairly quiet in the media since Stern was trying to improve NBA image, etc... Plus, Dallas media kept it from spotlight because mavs is probably the only Dallas sports team with any hope.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Right... when he missed the games, media only reported it was for the birth of his first child. They left out the detail that it was with an ex.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Right... when he missed the games, media only reported it was for the birth of his first child. They left out the detail that it was with an ex.


That's awful.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> That's awful.


Which part?

The part where media left out the negative part...

The part involving his ex...

or

The part about JHo playing the field?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

JHo's a pimp.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Which part?
> 
> The part where media left out the negative part...
> 
> ...


The part about the gold digging ex...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

xray said:


> The part about the gold digging ex...


Werd.


I mean come on, why get him so worried, or his hopes high, just to see it fall down on him?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> JHo's a pimp.


Werd! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am trying to get my young-lingo down....

Werd, y'all..... Werd!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Werd.
> 
> 
> I mean come on, why get him so worried, or his hopes high, just to see it fall down on him?


It would be interesting to know if it affected his game, because you know it played on his emotions.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am trying to get my young-lingo down....
> 
> Werd, y'all..... Werd!


Remember Bulworth? :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Remember Bulworth? :lol:


lol... how can i forget?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

xray said:


> It would be interesting to know if it affected his game, because you know it played on his emotions.


That was before the ASG right? And didn't he have a good month of January with Dirk?


----------

